# Estimate on Prenancy?



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all,
just wondering if anyone could give me a rough idea of when to expect fry? 

Im not sure how long my female has been pregnant as the male passed away a week or two ago

thanks!
Evi


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

wow, she looks pretty big...a little hard to tell from the pics but her gravid spot is pretty dark(the black spot near her anal fin)..probably been preggo for awhile now..I am not an expert but to me by the pics she looks like she is gonna pop soon! don't hold me to my word, I have some that seem to have been ready forever and still havent had any!..but my guess is within a week...either way, good luck with her and the soon to be fry!!


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

Yea her spot is like completely black... i thought she was going to drop last night because she started hiding in the plants at the back of the tank... but she just pooped


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

am with Sheena on this.....she outta drop her fry within the week. she is pretty much ready to go.


----------

